
The Internet on Redox - leeoniya
http://www.redox-os.org/news/the-internet-on-redox/
======
jackpot51
BDFL here!

Redox OS is a Operating system written in Rust.

\- You can find more information at our website: [https://www.redox-
os.org](https://www.redox-os.org)

\- See the code at our github repository: [https://github.com/redox-
os/redox](https://github.com/redox-os/redox)

\- See all of our repositories at our github organization:
[https://github.com/redox-os](https://github.com/redox-os)

Cross post from /r/rust:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4v3r0a/the_internet_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4v3r0a/the_internet_on_redox_a_rust_operating_system/)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Key features on the homepage match my recommendations to Rust/seL4 project
head. The amount of commit activity and features outmatched anything I'd have
expected from that or this project. That you all started with strong
architecture, strong language, and strong _effort_ in something that might end
up practical is very impressive. I rarely see that.

------
Cshelton
Wow. Haven't looked at Redox in about a year. The progress, that's amazing!
Great work!

~~~
jackpot51
Thanks! We have gone from a hobby unikernel to a real Unix-like OS in one
year.

~~~
tormeh
It's extremely cool! Congrats!

